# My dog ate a baby bunny...or more. Help.



## leafy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ew. Totally traumatized over what I just witnessed.

My 14 lb. Peek-a-poo just snarfed down a baby bunny that it had found in a nest under a decorative grass in the back yard. I had been inside for about 15 minutes so I do not know if there were more babies eaten. I checked the nest and it was empty. Absolutely horrified.

Is this ok for her stomach? Um, the rabbit she ate is like the size of a dinner. Do I skip dinner tonight?

Horrified.
:Cry:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Must be that time of year! Shug killed and ate a half-grown rabbit the other day. I figured she'd kill a rabbit given the chance but I didn't think she'd eat it. She won't even eat raw chicken! But, nope, down the hatch, fur and all.

Anyway, yeah, I'd probably skip dinner. Or give her just a few kibbles so she doesn't feel deprived. And maybe swing by the vet and ask for a de-wormer that works on all worms, including tapeworms. . .Drontal would probably be the one they give you.


----------



## leafy (Jul 23, 2011)

Willowy, good one on the de-wormer. Will definitely call tomorrow. I don't even want to see what the next few poops are going to look like as the bunny(s) pass through. So grossed out. 

Is there a full moon? My friend's dog shredded a love seat and devoured some of the stuffing the other night while everyone was sleeping. Oof.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Better hope she doesn't throw up! Bunny gut barf is terrible .


----------



## leafy (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I am super worried about that. As long as she doesn't barf on the carpet.


----------



## NikoBellic (Sep 29, 2011)

Niko killed a rabbit this week, well he didn't kill it, but it never moved again. It was really slow and dissoriented tho, maybe already injured or a lost/abandoned pet. He chased it around in circles, caught it and let it go right away, no blood, no cuts, still alive, but it wouldnt move after. Went back an hour later and it was still there, still looking okay and breathing fine, but not moving...


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, on the bright side, it's probably a nice healthy meal for your dog. That's the sort of thing dogs are made to eat. It's sad about the bunny but that's nature unfortunately. My dad killed a few baby bunnies accidentally in the past with the lawn mower. These things happen, don't feel bad.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota took out the baby bunny in my garden yesterday. He didn't eat it, just killed it and showed it to me. 

I'd feel bad, but the thing had already eaten all my carrots and killed the eggplant.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

When the Bunny Parents return to the nest tonight..and discover all their babies are gone...
and they see a trail of blood leading from their nest, and across your backyard,,, into your home...and to your Peek-a-Poo.

They may become Enraged and Seek Vengeance!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Free meal! It's kind of sad, but it's not like there aren't enough rabbits in the world, either.


----------



## leafy (Jul 23, 2011)

So....we called the ER Vet. We were told to give some hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting. One rabbit came out. And some breakfast came out....so it has been confirmed...only one rabbit. Whew! The vet was worried about rabbit fur and bones causing complications in a small dog during digestion. 

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

leafy said:


> So....we called the ER Vet. We were told to give some hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting. One rabbit came out. And some breakfast came out....so it has been confirmed...only one rabbit. Whew! The vet was worried about rabbit fur and bones causing complications in a small dog during digestion.
> 
> Thanks guys!!!!


How did you get your dog to drink Hydrogen Peroxide?
Im pretty sure the dog would have digested the bunny just fine...


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

leafy said:


> So....we called the ER Vet. We were told to give some hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting. One rabbit came out. And some breakfast came out....so it has been confirmed...only one rabbit. Whew! The vet was worried about rabbit fur and bones causing complications in a small dog during digestion.
> 
> Thanks guys!!!!


That's a little weird. It's just raw food (though probably wormy - watch for tape worms). It's one of the joys of owning predatory species as pets.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I would have called it a free dinner and picked up some dewormer at the vet in a couple weeks. Bus would rather make friends. Funniest thing ever to watch a 140lb dog try to sniff a wild bunnies rear end. He already made friends with the neighbors cat, guess he needs a new challenge.


----------



## leafy (Jul 23, 2011)

We used a dropper. She was supposed to get 1 tablespoon but I could only get half into her before she started heaving. A turkey baster would also do the trick... But I didn't have one. 

I know it would have been a free meal but since our dog is small and she swallowed the bunny whole, it was best not to take any chances. Will call the regular vet tomorrow to discuss the de-wormer just in case. 

Just saw a brown full grown bunny run through the yard into the neighbor's yard...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

leafy said:


> We used a dropper. She was supposed to get 1 tablespoon but I could only get half into her before she started heaving. A turkey baster would also do the trick... But I didn't have one.
> 
> I know it would have been a free meal but since our dog is small and she swallowed the bunny whole, it was best not to take any chances. Will call the regular vet tomorrow to discuss the de-wormer just in case.
> 
> Just saw a brown full grown bunny run through the yard into the neighbor's yard...


Yeah. The whole thing would have worried me a little, too. 

That said: My dog treed a squirrel today on our hike. Need to tell his breeder that her show dogs are not lacking in working ability


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to raw?
sorry, couldn't resist. I'd be upset but just because I love bunnies.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> My dad killed a few baby bunnies accidentally in the past with the lawn mower.



Thats nothing, lol. This year alone we have 2 confirmed cases of running over complete baby deer with the swather cutting hay. Nothing comes out not in chunks when gone through the swather. Last year (our first year on the ranch) we only got bunnies and occasionally a baby hawk, this year was the first time I had ever even heard of getting a deer.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Thats nothing, lol. This year alone we have 2 confirmed cases of running over complete baby deer with the swather cutting hay. Nothing comes out not in chunks when gone through the swather. Last year (our first year on the ranch) we only got bunnies and occasionally a baby hawk, this year was the first time I had ever even heard of getting a deer.


Happens a lot with babies - they even get caught by riding lawn mowers, because their fright instinct at that age is to lay very, very still and blend in. Laying very still makes them an invisible, easy, target for being mowed over. Literally.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I wouldn't have worried. My 11 lb dog has eaten raw meals the size of three baby bunnies (he's been known to steal the larger dogs' portions...little bugger) as well as numerous wild birds (feathers and all) with nary an issue.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

leafy said:


> So....we called the ER Vet. We were told to give some hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting. One rabbit came out. And some breakfast came out....so it has been confirmed...only one rabbit. Whew! The vet was worried about rabbit fur and bones causing complications in a small dog during digestion.
> 
> Thanks guys!!!!


Why?

Why call the ER vet over a rabbit?

Why induce vomiting? 

IMO the trauma to the digestive system from inducing vomiting was far worse than the bunny. The bones would have been soft. 

Lots of small dogs eat raw their entire lives without issue.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Why?
> 
> Why call the ER vet over a rabbit?
> 
> ...


I think the concern for this was swallowing whole, rather than chewing and eating bones.


----------



## leafy (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, the rabbit was gobbled up whole the way a reptile would eat it. I think when my dog saw me approaching she quickly gulped it down because she knew I would take it away....

That being said, she threw the rabbit up completely whole.

Administering hydrogen peroxide did not sound good to me either. But, I didn't want to wait until this evening to find out if the rabbit would be a problem. 

A little while later I gave our dog some pumpkin and rice for dinner rather than her usual dinner. She will get another meal before bed with pumpkin on top like we do every night. Hopefully her stomach will be fine. Did I mention that my dog trolls around looking for squirrel poop on a regular basis? Gotta love those large fir trees in the backyard...


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Happens a lot with babies - they even get caught by riding lawn mowers, because their fright instinct at that age is to lay very, very still and blend in. Laying very still makes them an invisible, easy, target for being mowed over. Literally.


Yeah, it's really sad.


----------

